# BPC158 help :)



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok so after a lot of looking into the peptide I'm going to try some to sort out my shoulder and wrist but still a few questions to make sure I'm on the right page.

@Pscarb would you be so kind to help 

witwith regards to the injection I know it needs to be as close as possible to problem site. The shoulder is no problem but how do you go about wrists

I know the recommended dose is 350mcg per day for 1 weeK then 250 after that but if u have 2 injurys can u so same amount in both site per day or does it have to be one site till sorted then sort other site out at later date.

I have ganglions on other wrist that surgery was a option but been doing OK with out so refused. Would TB500 be good for reducing size as there only small but cause pain.

Kind regards

Jordon


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i assume BPC158 is a typo and you really mean 157?

whats wrong with your wrist? if it is not tendon/ligament based then BPC will not do anything for it

neither TB500 or BPC will do anything for your ganglions....

TB500 and BPC157 seem to be being used for every injury going and then people are disappointed when they do not cure the issue, they are not a magical peptide that fixes all problems........you need to look at what both potentially can do then ask yourself if your injuries would benefit from their use....


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i assume BPC158 is a typo and you really mean 157?
> 
> whats wrong with your wrist? if it is not tendon/ligament based then BPC will not do anything for it
> 
> ...


I honestly think a "peptide injury" thread should be put in the stickies!! People never search for information anymore.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i assume BPC158 is a typo and you really mean 157?
> 
> whats wrong with your wrist? if it is not tendon/ligament based then BPC will not do anything for it
> 
> ...


yes mate defo a typo.

My wrist pain is coming from top on right side were tendon on for arm goes towards thumb about 1 inch behind wrist. I hurt it reaching for something and pop.

My shoulder is a pain as it's right between the triceps and side/front delt. Sometimes shoulder press flares it up or tricep extentions.

It's driving me insane



Dave_shorts said:


> I honestly think a "peptide injury" thread should be put in the stickies!! People never search for information anymore.


I have searuched through last year or so of post trying to find info and using other sites as well.

And I was seeing if TB500 would reduce the side due to inflammation if it's catching or flaring and making area worse


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> yes mate defo a typo.
> 
> My wrist pain is coming from top on right side were tendon on for arm goes towards thumb about 1 inch behind wrist. I hurt it reaching for something and pop.
> 
> ...


There have been lots of posts about both lately. My post wasn't directed at you personally


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will create an article on the injury type peptides....

@arcticfox have you seen a physio to know what actually is causing the pain this will definitely help you resolve the issue.


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

@Pscarb

2ml in a 5mg vial.... How much do I pull out on a 1ml syringe to get 350mcg?

When is best time to take it?

Thank you.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

trio said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> 2ml in a 5mg vial.... How much do I pull out on a 1ml syringe to get 350mcg?
> 
> ...


Google peptide calculator dude



Pscarb said:


> i will create an article on the injury type peptides....
> 
> @arcticfox have you seen a physio to know what actually is causing the pain this will definitely help you resolve the issue.


Cool. Not that you need it but if I can help let me know.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i assume BPC158 is a typo and you really mean 157?
> 
> whats wrong with your wrist? if it is not tendon/ligament based then BPC will not do anything for it
> 
> ...


to me it's very odd this sentence because 99% of BPC 157 users on american forums claim BPC is a miracle drug.I've read a lot of stories where guys have completely healed their tendons under a month.maybe they have better peptides.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CROcyclist said:


> to me it's very odd this sentence because 99% of BPC 157 users on american forums claim BPC is a miracle drug.I've read a lot of stories where guys have completely healed their tendons under a month.maybe they have better peptides.


its not odd at all its not a miracle peptide, if you use it for the specific type of injury it is created for as in tendon or ligament then it works very well but the point to my post was that people are just using it for any injury and hoping for the best, so it is not a magical peptide that fixes all issues it helps resolve issues with tendons and ligaments


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> its not odd at all its not a miracle peptide, if you use it for the specific type of injury it is created for as in tendon or ligament then it works very well but the point to my post was that people are just using it for any injury and hoping for the best, so it is not a magical peptide that fixes all issues it helps resolve issues with tendons and ligaments


I strongly agree with you.It has magical potential for connective tissue.can you recommend legit european suppliers of this peptide?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i get my european peptides from PurePeptides and they do the job very nicely


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

> @Pscarb
> 
> 2ml in a 5mg vial.... How much do I pull out on a 1ml syringe to get 350mcg?
> 
> ...


5mg/2ml = 2.5mg/ml

1ml / 2.5mg = 0.4ml per 1mg x 0.35mg (350mcg) = 0.14ml per 0.35mg/350mcg dose


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> i will create an article on the injury type peptides....


I look forward to reading that!

Regarding purepeptides, it seems they only have bpc157 under the american section, do you get all the american stuff? It seem's strangely cheap in comparison to the EU stuff...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no i don't, i mainly use the Eu stuff


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bpc157 helped my complete torn off tricep to be very well healed in 12 weeks,after 18 weeks I was back benching 180k,however pre injury I had just hit 225k....but you know what,the stuff works for tears 100%. I am currently using Epitalon and selank to give me a boost ...pineal/endocrine wise ,it has taken most of my aches off..


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thats encouraging to hear!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

@Pscarb Hay mate, I'm going to give that site u use for peptides a try, I noticed u say u only say u use EU stuff but BPC157 is only available in USA for would you still use ??

https://www.purepeptidesuk.com/usa-peptides/BPC 157


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

arcticfox said:


> @Pscarb Hay mate, I'm going to give that site u use for peptides a try, I noticed u say u only say u use EU stuff but BPC157 is only available in USA for would you still use ??
> 
> https://www.purepeptidesuk.com/usa-peptides/BPC 157


i said in another post that i use there 157 and everything else i use the EU peptides


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i said in another post that i use there 157 and everything else i use the EU peptides


Sweet thanks mate


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

@Pscarb, How would one go about injecting for tenden problems in heel ???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

with BPC157 for it to be as effective as it can be then you need to inject it as close to the injury as possible, given that info then i would inject into the lower calf or around the heel


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> with BPC157 for it to be as effective as it can be then you need to inject it as close to the injury as possible, given that info then i would inject into the lower calf or around the heel


Yeah i suspected as much thanks bud, Your a diamond


----------

